# Sundown Crashhh! GOPRO



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

quit posting this video of you sliding out on your heel edge. you fucking pussy

there is nothing to see here. that is not a crash


fuck off


----------



## K2RiderMark (Jan 15, 2012)

Chilllllll, its for a contest in my hometown. If u dont wanna help then dont.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You entered this into a wipeout contest??

Wow, you're that douche.... That's an iowa crash, it's not legit.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I took care of it


----------



## BoredPanda (Feb 24, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Sometimes I think the worst thing to ever come to skiing and snowboarding was the Go pro....:dunno:


ehhh people have released some cool vids with it, so I can't hate, but....i know where you're coming from.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

I sit down often as well when I snowboard.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

ContourHD.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

lolol. GNARLY WIPEOUT BRAH!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

ZOMG!!!! Didn't even watch it, but was all like, FARRRRRRK WOW HARD FUCKEN CORE!!!! Then I threw a back three nipple tweak and was alll GNARRRRRRRRSH.


----------

